# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Ford TP EX decoding via JTAG - RCD AMS V0.0.9.12

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.12 - Ford TP EX decoding via JTAG*  *In the latest version we have added support for reading the original code from Ford Travel Pilot EX navigations.
This option is available for free to any RCD PRO user.*  * Latest Update :*  *- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 510, 3M5T-18K931-BE by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 510, 3M5T-18K931-BF by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 510, 3M5T-18K931-BG by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 510, 3M5T-18K931-BH by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-AE by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-AF by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-AG by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-AH by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-BB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-CA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-CB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-CB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 3S7T-18K931-CC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 511, 5S7T-18K931-AA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BF by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-BF by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 512, 4M5T-18K931-CA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 513, 5S7T-18K931-BA by Blaupunkt	 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 514, 4M5T-18K931-CB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 514, 4M5T-18K931-CC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 514, 4M5T-18K931-CD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 515, 5S7T-18K931-BB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 515, 5S7T-18K931-BD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 515, 5S7T-18K931-BD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 516, 7M5T-18K931-AC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 516, 7M5T-18K931-AD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 516, 7M5T-18K931-AE by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 517, 7M2T-18K931-AA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 517, 7M2T-18K931-AB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, 7 612 300 517, 7M2T-18K931-AC by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, CD340, 7 612 300 525, 6M2T-185931-AA by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, CD340, 7 612 300 526, 6M2T-18K931-AD by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, CD340, 7 612 300 526, 6M2T-18K931-AE by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, Travel Pilot EX, CD340, 7 612 300 526, 6M2T-18K931-AF by Blaupunkt * 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

